# I think I'm going to breed my bettas! Any Tips?



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

Any tips? Anybody want any once I do get fry? I'm so excited! :grin:


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

i might be interested. seeing as it will be a while until you give any away since they have to grow up a little i may have everything figured out with my current betta and be ready to take on a second. it is sort of like having children. you have to have the care of one under control before you start thinking about another. what colors are the fish you are breeding? and what types of tails? keep me posted okay


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Alisha said:


> Any tips? :grin:


I have a cpl of tips. 
1. Wait a month.......
While your waiting that month out................
2. Fill 50 1/2 gallon jars with water........
3. Change them all at least once a week (twice is better with that size jar)
4. Keep their temp constant and at least 78 degrees.
5. Spend 30 min twice a day sitting in front of them (This is the minimal time it will take you to feed them and they need to be fed 3 times a day)
6. If you do this for a month and still want to breed, then go for it.


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

that is a good idea for anyone wanting to breed. it will help to know what they are getting into


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

Just to warn you...it is harder then you think. I havent even got to fry yet, and I already know it is going to be harder then I thought...sadly...I havent even gotten to a bubble nest.


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

well good luck to both of you


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

uhhh I guess I can't breed bettas, I don't have enough room for 50 1/2 gallon containers! Or the time...I guess I'll just stick with the 2 males, and my guppies...


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

I'm still going to breed mine...I think I have enough room in my house...if I dont I'll just stick a few in each of the bathrooms...some in the kitchen...some in the family room...some in the living room...some in my room...some in my siblings rooms...some in my parents room...we'll have betta babies everywhere.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Constant temp at 80 degrees is CRUCIAL for the development of young bettas. If you cannot matain this, don't even bother.


----------



## ChaldoChris416 (Aug 19, 2005)

I have 1 week old bettas some r darker then others and some r yellow and some have lines across them y??? :help:


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

What will happen is it isn't quite 80 degrees?


----------



## unthinkable90 (Aug 20, 2005)

my guppy had fry today! ive only had her 1 week! im so happy..im only 13 she had 8 and they r all safe im so excited...heres the momma







heres the babies







:fun:


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

CONGRATS!!! I am only 13 also. My guppy just had fry a few months ago. They are just now getting color. She had about 13-14 babies. *Or that's all that survived.* and they are just now getting color. It's so fun to watch them grow. Congrats with the babies!


----------

